# IoT - Internet of Things



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 14, 2016)

Have an ongoing argument with my grandson, 4th year engineering student (Applications Engineer) about his rapture with MS & the future of technology.  I was reading about Dell's latest announcement 

http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastru...ng-with-ubuntu-preinstalled-160311222341.html

And went on to read this article about Iot (Internet of Things)  

https://enterprisersproject.com/article/2016/1/open-source-programming-digital-future-5 

Google, Facebook are major players in the open source field, Microsoft's cloud is driven by Linux & there is a few articles about MS's new attempts to patent/copywrite & corner the market of open source applications, just like they did when they destroyed WordPerfect, Lotus & Dbase III.  They will have to go some to match the resources of Google & Facebook but you have to give them an 'A' for effort.  Google's Android world is gaining in popularity everyday.  It will definitely be interesting over the next 5 years.

Another thing I get a kick out of, the TV ads for 'Cortana' with the two ladies & their bugs.  GoogleTalk came out 2 years prior to Win10 & Cortana and is rated higher in usability than either Apple's version or Cortana.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2016)

Sorry, Son - too much tech vocabulary on that article for me. I still don't know what Internet of Things means. To me, it's just another buzz word.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Mar 14, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Sorry, Son - too much tech vocabulary on that article for me. I still don't know what Internet of Things means. To me, it's just another buzz word.


To quote a Clint Eastwood character, 'A man's got to know his limitations'  that's why I stay out of discussing politics or religion.  Also, I avoid subjects you are expert in like, kicking butt with self-defense spins.  Yep, nothing more than a buzz word, like 'cloud' or TSO 'Time Sharing Option', I always said my favorite job would be to create the acronyms for IBM.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2016)

Okay, I get it. Good advice - thanks!


----------



## Mike (Mar 16, 2016)

Son_of Perdition,

That is a great advert for Linux and backs up
what many people here have said about it in
the past.

Mike.


----------

